# NFPA 701 Fire tests vs ASTM E84 classification



## wfd1366 (Jul 31, 2014)

One of our local schools is putting up acoustic tiles above the sprinkler system on the ceiling and I want to make sure they are NFPA 701 compliant.  The paperwork they have given me only specifies they are ASTM E84 Class A compliant.  Anyone know if ASTM E84 is ok per NFPA 701.  I haven't looked at this a ton but my time is limited so I thought I'd ask.  Ohio Fire Code states the acoustic tiles shall meet NFPA 701 standards.  Thanks, Mike


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2014)

Call the maker and ask if 701

http://www.specsandcodes.com/Articles/The%20Code%20Corner%20No.%204%20-%20Finishes.pdf

http://www.globalplasticsheeting.com/our-blog-resource-library/bid/37921/NFPA-701-04-or-ASTM-E-84-What-s-the-Difference


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2014)

Any exceptions for building being sprinkled??


----------



## wfd1366 (Jul 31, 2014)

Three layers of material.  All meet the proper testing except the Vinyl Rigid Molding does not state ASTM E84 (which I have found the Ohio Fire Code references) but it has been tested via UL94 which I cannot find in our code.


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2014)

"""Vinyl Rigid Molding""

Does it have to??

Can you post the exact wording of the ohio  section


----------



## RLGA (Aug 1, 2014)

NFPA 701 applies to films and textiles used as draperies, curtains, or other similar applications.  That is why ceiling panels and tiles are not tested to that standard.  In the IFC, _decorative materials _are required to comply with NFPA 701. A decorative material is defined in the IFC, and are applied over an _interior wall and ceiling finish_ (also defined by the IFC).  The definition of a decorative finish lists examples, including curtains, draperies, fabrics, streamers, and surface coverings).  An acoustical panel/tile ceiling, either suspended or attached, is a finish and is not considered a decorative material.


----------

